# How to be a pastry chef in Sweden



## frances227 (May 13, 2013)

Hey,

I have a question. I'm 20 years old, and I'm a home-cinfectioner. In my country, it's realy difficult to be "real confectioner in my age, I've heard, that I'm too old for that. My boyfriend live now in Sweden, and I was thinking, how it looks in Scandinavia, how to be there a professional pastry chef.

Thanks for the answers!!


----------

